# Graflex



## dxqcanada (Nov 28, 2014)

National Graflex series I


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 28, 2014)

Cool!  A runner or display only?


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 28, 2014)

The shutter is broken ... I am going to figure out how to take this one apart to fix it.
Need to clean the lens also, as it has some fog.


----------



## limr (Nov 28, 2014)

Funky!


----------



## timor (Nov 29, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> The shutter is broken ... I am going to figure out how to take this one apart to fix it.
> Need to clean the lens also, as it has some fog.


Good luck with it ! I would love to see that "baby" working.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 29, 2014)

How sensitive is current 120 film to the exposure from the ruby window (for the film advancement) ? I think I will have to stick some electrical tape over it when not in use.


----------



## smithdan (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice find Dennis, hope you get it working.   And yes, tape over the window, always do all mine that have no cover so cant say if not covering makes a difference.  Think has to do with the newer pancro colour receptiveness more than the speed.


----------



## annamaria (Dec 1, 2014)

Ooh nice


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 5, 2014)

Lens is easy to clean out, as the camera was designed to be removable (the series II had two lenses available).
The shutter is becoming a challenge ... I think the issue is with the spring rollers but I have to take the top apart.

I would guess that there is no one here that has serviced on of these ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 10, 2015)

... sadly, I could not fix it.


----------



## limr (Jan 10, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> ... sadly, I could not fix it.


----------



## timor (Jan 10, 2015)

dxqcanada said:


> ... sadly, I could not fix it.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 10, 2015)

That's too bad. I know sometimes people use nonfunctioning cameras as pinhole cameras, make their own shims or I've seen them for sale. 

It's a nice historical display piece. I like to be able to use old cameras but I have some that are just for display.


----------

